# windows-ts - lizenzen werden nicht ausgestellt



## brahtwurst (30. April 2004)

Help!

Habe einen Windows 2003 Server als TS eingerichtet, ein anderer 2003-Server übernimmt hierfür die Lizenzierung.
Den Lizenzserver zu aktivieren und die gekauften TS-CAL's zu installieren war kein Problem, nun werden jedoch bei Anmeldung auf dem TS (NT und 2K-Clients) keine Lizenzen für die User ausgestellt, weder temporäre noch feste. Anmelden können sie sich trotzdem.

Jemand eine Idee?


----------

